# Spouses and Your Tortoises



## goReptiles (Jun 12, 2019)

So my husband indulges my love for tortoises. If I want another one, I’ll ask him and he has never said no. I do the finances so I know when and what we can afford, so he’s never really questioned the money other than “how much is it.” 

Well recently, I had a c section for our second child, which meant I was going to be in the hospital for a few days. 

I knew that I’d be able to feed the tortoises the day I was going in. But I also knew I’d be there for one full day and be released the next day. That meant I needed my husband to feed the tortoises the one day. 

No questions, he said ok... well, ok one question - what do I need to do. 

I give him serious props. He followed me outside the morning I went in and watched me feed everyone - how much and what foods. Mind you it was 4 AM when we did our tutorial and he was surprisingly awake and paid close attention. He knows how much they mean to me. 

Anyway, I just wanted to brag a little. I’ve had most of my tortoises before my husband. He’s always been supportive of my love of reptiles.

Now, he did tell me this past week that he doesn’t tell his coworkers about my tortoises. He says it’s too complicated to explain, and he doesn’t want me to look weird. He’s in construction so his buddies typically don’t have spouses which odd hobbies. I mean in my own family, I’ve always been the weirdo with all the strange animals. 

Sorry drug that out. I’m postpartum and just needed to talk to someone other than a newborn and toddler. 

How are your spouses with your babies? Do they help or just watch from afar? Do you have any stories about your spouses stepping up when you need them?


----------



## drew54 (Jun 12, 2019)

My wife is the same way. Watches, but won't get involved unless I ask her to. There were a few times she had fed, soaked, pampered them to free up some time for me when I got home. As much as I appreciated the gesture I rather enjoy my interactions with my torts. She thinks they are interesting, but would prefer a furry animal over a reptile.


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2019)

My husband has no real interest in any of my animals except the dog. He never had animals as a kid, sad I know. However, he will take care of them any time I need and he doesnt want anything happening to them and feels bad if he thinks one is hurt if he thinks they are feeling bad lol
I have had and will have animals my whole life. I warned him in the beginning that if i wanted an animal, i will have it. Also that i will spend what is needed for that animal to have the best life i can give. He had his chance then too turn tail and run. I will consider is opinion on a new animal but in the end i will win lol. 
My latest addition two chickens.


----------



## wellington (Jun 12, 2019)

Congrats on your new human addition.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 12, 2019)

Aw. . . I didn't know you were expecting. Congratulations!


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2019)

Once, many years ago, during an argument about spending ridiculous amounts of money on vet bills for her horse she said to me: "I had my horse when we met, so that is just part of the deal..." It only took one second for that to sink in and luckily I kept my mouth shut and just said "okay" while she signed the check. I smiled an evil little smile that day. An enormous precedent had been set, and it was an enormous victory for me in the battle of the sexes. I think she realized the gravity of what she'd said about one minute after I did.

I was a reptile/tortoise/snake/lizard/roach/fish/tarantula/bird keeper long before her and I met, so...

I don't think she'd have her own tortoise without me, but she does like them and doesn't mind helping with them occasionally when needed. She really loves the babies, and doesn't complain when I buy her that new purse or shoes after a good sale. I couldn't have married a woman who wasn't keen on having a bunch of animals around. Its my business, hobby, passion and obsession. We just got new puppies, and she's already trying to steal mine from me...


----------



## Kalbrecht (Jun 12, 2019)

Mine never really paid much attention until just recently. He has been so supportive in helping me get everything together for their new outdoor enclosure. He knows there is a lot more work to be done and we are getting it scheduled in is already large to do list.


----------



## Sleppo (Jun 12, 2019)

The day I impulsively bought my 2 Russians I texted my husband from the pet store to ask if he would be ok with it. His answer was a big fat NO! This of course made me want them even more so I came home with them and about $600 of useless pet store junk. After doing research and realizing everything I was doing was wrong, instead of saying "I told you this was a bad idea" he gladly gave up his office space and built me awesome tort tables. This is also the same man that is out in the yard at 7a in his PJ's clipping weeds and flowers for them. My work schedule can be a bit nuts and he is always willing to step in for feedings, soaks, etc. He currently is building them an outdoor enclosure as well. I also have brought home just about every stray animal that's crossed my path and he loves them just as much as I do. It's wonderful having a supportive spouse, but I also know he is keeping tabs. For instance he came home the other day with a $500 guitar, guess what, he doesn't even know how to play! His response.....well you did come home with the torts that time.


----------



## Sleppo (Jun 12, 2019)

Tom said:


> Once, many years ago, during an argument about spending ridiculous amounts of money on vet bills for her horse she said to me: "I had my horse when we met, so that is just part of the deal..." It only took one second for that to sink in and luckily I kept my mouth shut and just said "okay" while she signed the check. I smiled an evil little smile that day. An enormous precedent had been set, and it was an enormous victory for me in the battle of the sexes. I think she realized the gravity of what she'd said about one minute after I did.
> 
> I was a reptile/tortoise/snake/lizard/roach/fish/tarantula/bird keeper long before her and I met, so...
> 
> ...



OMG! Those faces!! What beautiful pups!


----------

